# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Juan Ordeix y el FISM 2009

## oskiper

Hola a todos,

Como muchos deben saber, mucho revuelo se está armando luego de los que pasó en el FISM de este año con Juan Ordeix (pueden leer al respecto en el Blog: http://blogdemagia.com/2009/07/31/ga...del-fism-2009/) y él mismo decidió escribir para responder en este asunto y me pidió que lo publique por él.

Hola amigos del mundo de la magia,
Como saben, hace poco estuve participando del fism 2009, el campeonato de magia más importante del mundo.
Con relación a mi actuación, me gustaría separarla en dos. Una parte es "el acto" y la otra "la competencia".
Con relación al "acto" me gustaría contarles que ha sido un éxito total. Sucedió algo que jamás había sucedido en el FISM en la categoría mentalismo: alrededor de dos mil personas ( 2000! ) se pusieron de pie para aplaudir.
Les aseguro que estar en un escenario del FISM y ver a la gente de pie aplaudiendo es una sensación única, que me emocionó.
Fue un efecto muy fuerte, ingenioso, original y que engaña hasta al más preparado. Está todo pensado, desde la elección al azar de los participantes hasta el espectacular desenlace.
Y el objetivo del acto se logró: el público explotó en aplausos y todos vivieron la magia.
A su vez, el acto engañó al sabio y prestigioso jurado de la FISM.
Una vez terminado el número, el jurado me citó para que le comente como había sido el acto y yo opté por conservar el secreto.
Les comenté una manera de resolver lo que hasta ese momento era irresoluble y les pareció correcto. Pero claro, hubieron algunos secretos que no les quise comentar  y decidieron (luego de pasar horas viendo el vídeo en slow motion) dejarme fuera de concurso. Esta es "la competencia", con sus reglas, y las acepto, aunque no las comparto.
Pienso que la magia es el arte de sorprender, de ilusionar y eso es  independiente al recurso utilizado. Por tratarse de un foro abierto al público no puedo profundizar acerca de las técnicas de mi acto, lo que sí puedo decirles es que he utilizado técnicas que Annemann, Dunninger, Copperfield, Derren Brown y Banachek usaron o utilizan regularmente. Ese es mi pensamiento y lo sostengo.
Hay momentos en los que uno tiene que ver la mitad del vaso lleno. Si bien es cierto que me gustaría haber ganado el 1er premio; no me puedo olvidar de esa impresionante ovación y la cantidad de emails que llegan de diferentes partes del mundo para contratarme.
Estoy muy conforme con la repercusión del acto. Ya me han contactado de Portugal, Corea, Taiwán, Inglaterra y Alemania para contratarme. Estoy recibiendo también otras propuestas que no dejan de sorprenderme. Eso me da una pauta que hay mucha gente que comparte mi manera de ver la magia.
Agradezco al prestigioso jurado de la FISM por honrarme al admitir que no podían resolver el efecto.
Agradezco a Mr. Daba, el maestro de maestros.
Agradezco a Luis de Matos por sus sugerencias y recomendaciones.
Agradezco al Club Porteño de Ilusionismo por confiar en mí.
Agradezco a los cientos de magos que me han mandado mails de apoyo.
Agradezco también a lo que no están de acuerdo y me hacen crecer con sus críticas constructivas.
Gracias por dedicar su valioso tiempo a hablar sobre este tema.
Todos aquellos que quieran saber más al respecto pueden escribirme a juanordeix@yahoo.com.ar que con gusto les contestaré.
Un abrazo desde Xian, China.
Juan
Pd. Prometo subir en breve el acto a YouTube así lo ven!
Pd2. Felicitaciones por el foro! Voy a pasar más seguido

----------


## Garo

Muy ,pero muy interesante espero que lo suba al You Tube Cuanto antes ,me muero de ganas :O16:  ,lo bausque y... no lo encontre , si alguno lo encuentra ^^ .
q penita la mia.

----------


## Rafa Salas

2000 personas paradas... woow que fuerte jajaja!!  para mi eso es mas que un premio de primer lugar.
Ahora con respecto a la rutina.. ¿se puede subir a youtube?  por lo que yo tengo entendido no se puede grabar en los fism

saludos desde chile  :Wink1:

----------


## m_baiocchi

Pero que raro... ahora que lo descalifican, lo llaman de Portugal, Corea, Taiwan, Inglaterra y Alemania para contratarlo! (no sera que lo estaban insultando y no entiende el idioma??)
Cuando saco 2do premio en Estocolmo no lo llamaron de ningun lado para dar UNA conferencia... ni UNA?? (ni siquiera en Argentina) Que pasa? Sera que no habia sustento magico en su rutina?

Y ahora sale con esto? Verguenza deberia darle... El unico aplauso que recibio del publico fue cuando lo descalificaron!

Saludos, Max

----------


## AHC

Hablar por hablar es facil...ninguno de nosotros estuvo presente en su acto y debemos darle aunque sea un poco de credito a sus palabras.

Estar ya frente a Cientos de Personas en un FISM es cosa de grandes.

Yo por mi parte antes de abrir juicio espero a ver el video de su acto.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Mistico

> Hablar por hablar es facil...ninguno de nosotros estuvo presente en su acto y debemos darle aunque sea un poco de credito a sus palabras.
> 
> Estar ya frente a Cientos de Personas en un FISM es cosa de grandes.
> 
> Yo por mi parte antes de abrir juicio espero a ver el video de su acto.
> 
> Saludos
> AHC


Completamente de acuerdo. No he seguido la trayectoria de este mago. No conozco su magia. No estuve presente en el FISM, ni siquiera he visto el video. Antes de emitir una opinión, me gustaría ver de qué va la historia.

----------


## pujoman

> Completamente de acuerdo. No he seguido la trayectoria de este mago. No conozco su magia. No estuve presente en el FISM, ni siquiera he visto el video. Antes de emitir una opinión, me gustaría ver de qué va la historia.


yo la trayectoria de magia tampoco la conozco mucho, lo que si que he visto son bastantes videos del programa que hacia en argentina...y que decir que en mucho de los juegos hay algun corte de camara, pre-show y en algun juego, compinche. Nose que habra hecho en el FISM, no puedo opinar, al respecto.

Personalmente no me gusta usar compinches, pero he de decir que he visto obras maestras con compinche (y no me refiero el de piensa una palabra y yo la adivino, sino en codigos entre mago y compinche muy elaborados.)

en fin, Ordeix se que pasara a la historia del mentalismo y no por el "usar compinches en el FISM (si es que los usó...)" sino por su trayectoria como mentalista.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimados, yo simplemente estoy exponiendo hechos...
Nombrenme UNA conferencia que haya Ordeix despues de su premio en el 2006, donde no tuvo compinches (bueno, si, pero detras de escena).
El programa de television que tuvo en Argentina fue un desastre. Se dedico a copiarle los shows al resto de los magos con el escudo de "yo soy campeon mundial, como van a pensar eso...".
En cuanto a hablar por hablar... es verdad, no estuve ahi, pero el mismo dia que lo descalificaron recibi un mail de otro de los argentinos que tuvo premio en el FISM, contandome el papelon que hizo este tipo.

Saludos, Max

----------


## oskiper

Baiocchi... Ponele que tenés razón... Suponé que nadie nunca lo haya llamado para hacer una conferencia. ¿Eso lo hace peor o mejor que otro? Me gustaría que la medida de un mago sea la respuesta del público y no la cantidad de conferencias que haga por año... (yo nunca fui a una conferencia... Pero como tampoco soy buen mago está todo bien).

No sé porqué estás ensañado con Juan! Vamos que todavía ni hemos visto el video, no estuvimos ahí, nada... Por suerte nos enteramos quiénes son los finalistas y alguna cosa que se coló por Youtube.

Por un lado, yo esperaría a ver el video, por otro, por más que tuviese el crédito que podría darme si tuviese escenario y mucho público encima y fuese un crack de la magia, preferiría mejor tratar de colaborar con lo que puedo... De todas formas no veo algo tan terrible lo que pasó, no sé bien de qué se trata, es más.. LO DEL USO DE COMPINCHES ES UNA ESPECULACIÓN... No sabemos a ciencia cierta si fue eso de lo que fue acusado Juan Ordeix o por otra cosa, lo único que sabemos es que un mago australiano que fue a Beijing dijo eso...

Creo que es toda una bola de nieve creada de la nada, esperemos unos días que se aclare un poco la cosa y veremos un poco mejor todo.

----------


## m_baiocchi

> Baiocchi... Ponele que tenés razón... Suponé que nadie nunca lo haya llamado para hacer una conferencia. ¿Eso lo hace peor o mejor que otro? Me gustaría que la medida de un mago sea la respuesta del público y no la cantidad de conferencias que haga por año... (yo nunca fui a una conferencia... Pero como tampoco soy buen mago está todo bien).
> 
> No sé porqué estás ensañado con Juan! Vamos que todavía ni hemos visto el video, no estuvimos ahí, nada... Por suerte nos enteramos quiénes son los finalistas y alguna cosa que se coló por Youtube.
> 
> Por un lado, yo esperaría a ver el video, por otro, por más que tuviese el crédito que podría darme si tuviese escenario y mucho público encima y fuese un crack de la magia, preferiría mejor tratar de colaborar con lo que puedo... De todas formas no veo algo tan terrible lo que pasó, no sé bien de qué se trata, es más.. LO DEL USO DE COMPINCHES ES UNA ESPECULACIÓN... No sabemos a ciencia cierta si fue eso de lo que fue acusado Juan Ordeix o por otra cosa, lo único que sabemos es que un mago australiano que fue a Beijing dijo eso...
> 
> Creo que es toda una bola de nieve creada de la nada, esperemos unos días que se aclare un poco la cosa y veremos un poco mejor todo.


Estimado Oskiper, no estoy ensañado con Ordeix, aunque reconozco que tiene la mezcla exacta de garca (cagador, para nuestros amigos españoles) y soberbia que detesto en los argentinos.
Soberbia porque se fue de Argentina diciendo... "para los que dicen que no se nada, van a ver cuando vuelva nuevamente con otro premio de la FISM". Obviamente se fue pensando hacer esa trampa con total premeditacion.
Garca porque... no se si frecuentas muchos magos argentinos, pero te vas a dar cuenta que no es muy querido. Averigua porque...

De creerle, le creo al australiano, quien no tenia porque mentir. Simplemente expuso los hechos. Transcribo lo que puso en su blog...

"It began with Eric Eswin explaining that one competitor (Juan Ordeix, though he was not named) had been eliminated for using a stooge in his act. The audience actually applauded this to show their approval. (They Jury spent hours on this one act. Juan was questioned and he explained his methods to them, but the methods explained didn't match what he did on the videotape. After extensive deliberation the jury was satisfied that he had broken the FISM 'no stooge' rule and unfortunately had to be disqualified)."

Si lo que puso es real, se contradice con lo dicho por Ordeix, quien dijo que no quiso revelar sus secreto... simplemente MINTIO!

Esperemos a que se aclaren las cosas, es verdad. Y si son como vos decis, con gusto dare una disculpa publica.

Saludos, Max

----------


## Iban

> Hablar por hablar es facil...ninguno de nosotros estuvo presente en su acto y debemos darle aunque sea un poco de credito a sus palabras.
> 
> Estar ya frente a Cientos de Personas en un FISM es cosa de grandes.
> 
> Yo por mi parte antes de abrir juicio espero a ver el video de su acto.
> 
> Saludos
> AHC


Sin haber estado en el FISM, sin haber podido ver el vídeo de la actuación, y sin conocer la trayectoria anterior, ni las perspectivas de futuro de Juan Ordeix, yo cxreo que sí hay una cosa que podemos comentar basándonos sencillamente en los hechos, y no en nuestras opiniones: las reglas del FISM señalan que no se pueden utilizar "compinches" (aunque no me guste esta palabra, porque suena a "timadores"). La actuación de Ordeix levantó las sospechas del jurado, por lo que pidieron explicaciones, y Juan no supo darlas de manera satisfactoria.

Si fue porque realmente utilizó ayuda externa y quiso ocultarlo, mal por mentir e intentar engañar.

Si fue por mantener un secreto que no quiere revelar, también mal por demostrar soberbia y no querer doblarse a la autoridad de un acto al que se presenta de manera voluntaria, y cuyo criterio debería asumir y acatar.

Las normas están para cumplirlas, en cualquiera de los dos casos.

Si la actuación de Juan fue recibida con una ovación abrumadora, eso no la hace más merecedora de consideración, puesto que esa ovación era, de alguna manera, ilegítima: sucedió en un escenario del FISM, para actos del FISM, y con las normas del FISM. Cada cosa tiene su lugar, y el número de Juan será probablemente impresionante, pero también lo es una película de Tarantino, y ésta tampoco tiene cabida en el FISM.

----------


## Ella

bueno!! hay que ver como cambian los comentarios segun el foro, jejeje
aqui todos esperan ver su video antes de opinar y en argentina dicen que si no le hubiesen descalificado hubiese ganado (y no tiene porque...) incluso acusando al jurado de corruptos 

en fin...

yo solo puedo decir que desearia ver el video, no para comprobar la calidad magica ni intentar desvelar el secreto, si no para tener la oportunidad de sumarme a la lista de esas personas que llegaron a disfrutar tanto con la actuacion.

y ahora:
seguramente muchos de los numeros que ha hecho coppefield aun siendo tan magicos y fascinantes, llevandose obaciones y aplausos por doquier, necesitan de "discutibles apaños" en su secreto.
eso no le quita credibilidad/respeto, como mago.
y esta considerado entre los mejores magos de la epoca
pero un concurso es un concurso, se han de respetar sus normas y al jurado, incluyendo el hecho que cualquier persona puede ser llamado por este para que explique el efecto. 
sera por eso que david no tiene un fism?  :302:  (ni que le haga falta)

----------


## Pulgas

Como esta conversación enciende ánimos (y no por lo que haya ocurrido en Pekín, sino por aguas pasadas, me temo), a mí me gustaría explicar un par de puntos de vista diferentes a los expuestos.

1.- Rechazar el uso de compinches en la magia es ignorar la historia de la propia mágia, es como negar cualquier tipo de trucaje en un juego de escena o la utilización de cartas o monedas especiales en cartomagia o numismagia. Los compinches (¡qué mal me suena la palabra!) se han utilizado siempre y son un recurso más.
Hoy está de moda desprestigiar su uso, sin recordar que estamos despreciando lo que hicieron muchos de los grandes del pasado, a los que citamos constantemente y a los que decimos admirar.

2.- Las normas de un Mundial prohíben esa táctica (no tengo clara la razón), así que su uso (no me atrevo a decir que Ordeix lo haya hecho) es una violación y debe ser sancionado con la descalificación. Otra cosa es que debatamos si es una buena norma o si sería conveniente modificarla.

3.- Mientras no haya una constancia expresa de lo que sucedió (y no meras especulaciones) me parece bochornoso lanzarse al cuello de nadie (por más motivos que se crean tener). La presunción de la inocencia no sólo es una norma legal, sino una de las bases de la convivencia.
En cualquier caso, y sea cual sea el argumento esgrimido por Ordeix, está fuera de concurso y lo está porque el jurado lo ha sancionado con ello en base a unas normas que aceptó (por el mero hecho de participar) y que trasgredió.

----------


## Luis Vicente

No conozco a Ordeix ni su número. No opino.

La norma de no usar compinches en las fism es clara. Si "adivinas" el pensamiento de un compinche. Eso no vale. Así cualquiera.

Si la firma que viaja de una carta a otra esta hecha por un compinche (con duplicados). Eso no vale.

Pero si un compinche te presta un pañuelo que tu rompes y recompones. Y lo principal no es que fuese prestado  ya que la rotura y su recomposición es lo principal ¿vale en un concurso? 

De todas formas, en los dos primeros creo que no hay dudas. Si yo pusiera las normas de un concurso Fism o de menor nivel , eliminaría en  todos los casos los compinches para evitar el dilema  de dónde situamos la frontera.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Creo que no podria haber estado mejor explicado por Luis Vicente.
Si llevamos compinches... todos somos mentalistas!!!

En cuanto a Ordeix... sigo esperando el video... el de Tony Montana y el de Latko ya los tengo. Que pasa con Ordeix? Lo filmaron en super 8?

Saludos, Max

PD: en un CADI (Congreso Argentino De Ilusionismo) Ordeix ya tuvo una falta similar por haber usado un compinche (su papa).

----------


## Luis Vicente

Este asunto me trae el dilema del pre - show.  Que le ocurrió a Helder y por lo que fue discutido.

El pre show está muy de moda con los mentalistas de tv. Parece un milagro lo que consiguen con él.

Si no lo está, en un concurso debería estar prohibido también. 

Un ejemplo: Puede que dos concursantes obtengan la información sobre un dibujo pensado por medio del center tear.  El primero lo hace en escena, con una técnica perfecta y el segundo lo hace en pre show con una técnica burda y regularmente ejecutada.

En el concurso, el segundo saca al espectador al que le dijo que cuando lo saque diga que ha pensado la palabra que ha escrito en el papel. 

En el espectáculo tendrá más fuerza el 2º mago, que es más malo: La adivinación parece más increible; aunque los dos han utilizado la misma técnica, pero el juzgado no ha podido valorarlas correctamente, al haberla realizado el 2º mago fuera de su vista.  Es injusto. Estamos compitiendo.

¿Además cómo saber que realizó pre show y no era simplemente un compadre?

----------


## Pardo

Por lo que tengo entendido también esta penalizado el uso del pre-show en los concursos de los congresos.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Coloclom

Yo entiendo que alguien se ayude de un pre show, y me parece incluso hasta lógico, dado el riesgo que puede correr y que está "compitiendo".

No me parece que sea algo "no limpio", pues, teóricamente, simplemente está calcando algo que ya sucedió, que ya hizo, y que, como le salió de la forma correcta, translada la ejecución ante el jurado.

Bien entiendo, que un pre Show, puede ser el nombre fácil que le demos a un amaño, o que puede dejar muchas puertas abiertas a la "trampa".

Quizá sea lo adecuado no permitir los pre show, o bien imponer la presentación de una grabación de los pre shows.

Pero esto es una mera opinión, y hay lo que hay, quien concursa debe acatarse a las normas que se le exigen, o bien burlarlas de tal manera que nadie se de cuenta.

----------


## ralfompo

> " Estimado Oskiper, no estoy ensañado con Ordeix, aunque reconozco que tiene la mezcla exacta de garca (cagador, para nuestros amigos españoles) y soberbia que detesto en los argentinos... (sigue)"


A mí me parece, m_baiocchi, que no estás ensañado con Ordeix: ¡estás ensañado con todos los argentinos!

Realmente, resulta repugnante leer en un foro de nivel comentarios de este tipo, agrediendo e insultando a todos los argentinos.

Pero no voy a bajar a tu nivel, m_baiocchi, para escupir todos los insultos que te mereces.

----------


## Némesis

Sólo una nota a los foreros para tocar un poquito las pilindongas.

No opinar quiere decir esto:














...

----------


## Iban

+1 

 :Smile1: 

Ralfompo, tranquilicémonos, que tu post tampoco es que sea precisamente un ramo de flores. Max es argentino, así que algo sabrá de argentinos...  :Wink1:

----------


## m_baiocchi

Estimado Ralfompo, no se con que estas medicado, pero urge un cambio de dosis.
Como bien te dijo Iban, soy ARGENTINO!!! Asi que si hiciera caso a tus comentarios, estaria escupiendo para arriba...
No se de donde sos vos, porque no lo precisas en tu perfil, yo si. Dejame aclararte algo... tuve la suerte de vivir en 6 paises, y hacer grandes amigos en la mayoria de ellos. De las grandes amistades, surgen las grandes verdades, y a los argentinos, mal que me pese, nos detestan en casi todas partes! Y bien merecido lo tenemos!
Nos caracterizamos por nuestra soberbia, por pensar que somos los mejores en todos, etc, etc, etc... (y de verdad que aca la lista si es interminable)
El caso de Ordeix, que tambien conozco muy de cerca, es el tipico caso del argentino cagador.

Las ultimas 2 cosas... 
1) Ordeix hizo con total premeditacion y alevosia el fraude al FISM. Por ello, le pago el pasaje a otro mago argentino de su misma calaña... Ulises Magic. A tal punto quizo ocultar este hecho, que al momento de usarlo como "compinche" Ulises estaba disfrazado con una peluca...
2) Sigo esperando el video que prometio Ordeix... DONDE ESTA??

Saludos, Max

----------


## ralfompo

Estimado m_baiocchi:

No tengas la menor duda de que estás escupiendo para arriba. Y esa soberbia que tú tanto criticas la estás manifestado en cada una de tus categóricas afirmaciones, como si fueran las palabras de Dios. Tú escribiste (repito):




> "... Estimado Oskiper, no estoy ensañado con Ordeix, aunque reconozco que tiene la mezcla exacta de garca (cagador, para nuestros amigos españoles) y soberbia que detesto en los argentinos..."


Si lo que has querido expresar es: "... que detesto en algunos magos argentinos...", o: "... que detesto en algunos (o muchos) argentinos que conozco...", sería otra cosa. Aunque no te vendría mal meditar un poquito antes de escribir.

Pero de la manera que lo has puesto es un insulto para todos los argentinos. T-o-d-o-s   l-o-s   a-r-g-e-n-t-i-n-o-s.   Me parece que no tienes derecho a hacer esto, seas de la nacionalidad que seas.

Me imagino que estarás contento de que alguien más se haya plegado (con una sutileza intelectual que deslumbra ) a tu insulto general, con la afirmación: "Max es argentino, así que algo sabrá de argentinos... "

Para ambos insultantes, los mismos deseos (ya expresados en mi post anterior).

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ha colgado Ordeix su video de la actuación en el FISM?

----------


## Némesis

Joer......

----------


## Magnano

que buenos aportes de Nemesis, te hacen pensar en lo que sueltas...
Nemesis estube en Andorra la semana pasada

----------


## m_baiocchi

> Estimado m_baiocchi:
> 
> No tengas la menor duda de que estás escupiendo para arriba. Y esa soberbia que tú tanto criticas la estás manifestado en cada una de tus categóricas afirmaciones, como si fueran las palabras de Dios. Tú escribiste (repito):
> 
> 
> 
> Si lo que has querido expresar es: "... que detesto en algunos magos argentinos...", o: "... que detesto en algunos (o muchos) argentinos que conozco...", sería otra cosa. Aunque no te vendría mal meditar un poquito antes de escribir.
> 
> Pero de la manera que lo has puesto es un insulto para todos los argentinos. T-o-d-o-s l-o-s a-r-g-e-n-t-i-n-o-s. Me parece que no tienes derecho a hacer esto, seas de la nacionalidad que seas.
> ...


A ver Einstein.... cuando hablo de detestar, a quien la estoy aplicando? a la soberbia o a los argentinos? Porque no analizas mejor la frase gramaticalmente antes de cuestionarme? Y dejas de poner palabras que yo no use... "todos los argentinos".

Parece que no tenes nada mejor que hacer que analizar palabra por palabra lo que yo escribo... get a life!!!

Saludos, Max

PD: en cuanto a insultos... cual es el insulto?

----------


## Némesis

> que buenos aportes de Nemesis, te hacen pensar en lo que sueltas...
> Nemesis estube en Andorra la semana pasada


¡¡¡MUY MAL!!! ¿Por qué no me llamaste? Te habría hecho un tour por las mejores pizzerías del Pirineo.

----------


## Magnano

la proxima vez te aviso, que a mi la pizza...
mira que pensé en ti cuando estaba en el punt de trobada, ostrás! Nemesis es de andorra, pero ya era demasiado tarde, me podia conectar en ocasiones contadas, la proxima vez te aviso si o si

----------


## MagNity

A ver gente,... soy catalan y como tal español, en mi tierra hay muchos argentinos y debido a mi trabajo (audiovisuales) los tengo como compañeros a menudo y hay de todo tipo como los hay en todas partes, pediría que por favor dejesemos pues las etnias en paz, si bien existen rasgos generales identificativos, a veces se pueden decir o interpretar mal y este no es un foro para discutir eso.
no intento dar la razón a ninguno, simplemente que se deje el tema qe no incumbe en este post, en principio hay que hablar de una persona, Juan Ordeix, y lo demás sobra. Por otro lado caerá mejor o peor, será mejor o peor persona, pero hasta que no se vea el video no se podrá discutir del tema, eso si, dudo que los organizadores del FISM se tomen las normas a la ligera o que tomen decisiones de forma corrupta sabiendo el escandalo que podria pasar. Por mi hasta poder ver el video, doy por bueno lo que decidieron los organizadores, ya que por algo lo son y a falta de pruebas que digan lo contrario, es lo que hay.

PD: un saludo Nemesis, a ver si bajas por Barcelona, Dante y yo estariamos encantados de compartir unas horas magicas. Por cierto que sepas que DCMoreno esta en el SIS,...xD

----------


## Némesis

> PD: un saludo Nemesis, a ver si bajas por Barcelona, Dante y yo estariamos encantados de compartir unas horas magicas. Por cierto que sepas que DCMoreno esta en el SIS,...xD


¡;-) Te tomo la palabra! ¡Os he de pasar por los morros a todos mi viaje a las Vegas! :P

----------


## Magnano

la semana que viene se cuece una quedada

----------


## Iban

> .
> 
> Me imagino que estarás contento de que alguien más se haya plegado (con una sutileza intelectual que deslumbra ) a tu insulto general, con la afirmación: "Max es argentino, así que algo sabrá de argentinos... "
> 
> Para ambos insultantes, los mismos deseos (ya expresados en mi post anterior).


¿Ves, ralfompo, cómo hablando podemos llegar a un punto de entendimiento? Doy por descontado que tus deseos hacia mí son los mismos que yo tengo para ti: paz, amor, felicidad, y éxito en todo aquello que acometas.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## oskiper

Bueno, me parece que la temperatura del hilo es un tanto variable.

Por favor mantengan el buen rollo. Entiendo que algunos estén a favor o en contra y es la base de cualquier foro de discusión, pero siempre desde una base de respeto a todos.

Como todos saben (o al menos deberían porque es parte escencial de las normas del foro), el mal rollo, segregación por etnias, procedencias, credos, etc. No son son cosas aceptables en este foro.

Se puede decir lo mismo con otras palabras y sin agredir a las personas.

----------


## jonas2309

Ahora que las aguas están un poco más calmas me permito añadir un comentario sobre todo lo que se generó alrededor de la performance de JO en FISM. No será sobre su acto ni sobre el veredicto del jurado sino sobre otro aspecto que me intrigaba: una vez conocida la decisión,  aparecieron, al menos en mi país, varios escribas anónimos opinando pésimamente sobre como es JO como persona y como mago. Es muy extraño que, gente que lo "conocía de antes" y "sabía lo que iba a hacer" no haya opinado públicamente antes y que lo haga sin decir quienes son y en que se basan para calificarlo. 
Mi reflexión no es un juicio de valor sobre JO ni su acto, apenas eso, una reflexión sobre como nos conducimos con el diario del lunes, como solemos decir por acá en el sur.
salud!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno, jonas, tu tienes  la suerte de conoserlo, ya que los dos pertenecen al mismo circulo magico, entonces podras opinar mas sobre su persona.

yo lo conozco de pasada, algunas palabras, y algun que otro congreso,  pero tampoco estoy calificado para hablar sobre su persona,  y aunque lo este tampoco lo haria,  y mucho menos para criticarlo con algo malo, prefiero contar lo bueno y si no callar.

pero reitero, nose nada de el, asi que por eso no hablo.

pero mi participacion en este hilo es para compartir un pensamiento, no mio, pero por el cual me siento identificado.

            "hay que engañar finamente, no burlamente"
quiziera ver que me engañen con estilo y finura, no que me engañen burlamente.

espero que esto se solucione con el mejor camino para todos,  aunque segun JUAN el ya gano, ya que el jurado nole adivino el truco y 2000 chinos lo aplaudieron mucho,  ademas esto le sirvio para ganar prensa.
 pero deseo que esto si es mentira, no afecte su imagen, y si es verdad, el que juega con fuego se quema, y la marca es de por vida.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## pleitonimo

Que fiasco, y después nos hacen quedar mal a los Argentinos; igual nosotros tenemos a Henry Evans, o al genio René Lavand. No nos vamos a hacer problemas por el tal Ordeix.
A propósito. este sujeto tenía un programa por la televisión, y solo una palabra: fant... marav... incr... MALÍSIMO! no tenia rating prácticamente, un asco.
Un abrazo argento.

----------


## PabloAmira

Max Maven
http://www.linkingpage.com/magicnewsfeed/?currentPage=7

Eric Eswin
http://www.linkingpage.com/magicnews...ric-eswin.html

Si entran a esta pag. hay un par de entrevistas ( Max Maven y Eric Eswin ), en donde se habla de este tema

El Sr. Goldstein decia (16´) :
" Si en una competencia de magia de cerca prohiben FP y alguien lo usa, esta haciendo trampa...Lo mismo en este caso. 
El Preshow y el ayudante son medios, pero en este contexto estaban prohibidos. Punto"

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Acabo de leer el hilo, y no voy a entrar a debatir si Juan Ordeix usó o no compinche. No tengo datos para pensarlo, así que siendo objetivo lo más lógico es no pronunciarme. Pero lo que sí quiero aclarar, o que me aclaréis, es el uso de la figura de ayudante.
Algunos de vosotros comentáis que las normas son las normas, y estoy de acuerdo que si no se respetan se debe ser sancionado.
En referencia a la figura de ayudante, no de la persona sometida a pre show, no al compinche, si no al ayudante o asistente del mentalista, sí que está permitido.
PabloAmira, cuando dices que el  preshow y el ayudante son medios, quiero pensar que la palabra ayudante es referente al "compinche".
En éste foro hay personas que han obtenido premios en concursos, por lo tanto mejor que ellos nadie sabrá las normas, pero lo que trato de diferenciar es que no es lo mismo un ayudante-asistente, que puede ser visible o no, que un compinche.
Sin la colaboración de ayudantes hay infinidad de números en mentalismo que no podrían ser llevados a cabo.
PD. Mejor que ayudante o asistente la palabra exacta es colaborador, y ésta figura sí está permitida.

LOU LESS.

----------


## DRAKONIS

En cierta manera es fácil opinar a favor o en contra, el asunto es aprender a discernir y sacar lo que realmente nos ayude a mejorar, todos los que están en contra tienen razón, todos los que están a favor, tienen razón, y los que están dispuestos a despertar... 

¿donde están?

zzz


Saludos

----------


## Javieronjimez

Oye compañeros, que es del video de la actuación? ha desaparecido? nadie lo ha visto?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

sera acto de magia.

jejejejejejejejje.

----------


## oskiper

Teóricamente el FISM lanzó videos oficiales de todos los actos menos el de Ordeix sin dar explicación alguna y parece no haber ningún video no oficial...

----------


## periprocto

he visto poco de este mentalista, pero si actuas en el FISM debes hacerlo segun sus reglas, sino, no te apuntes.

Cuando los del jurado le han pedido que explique, se ha negado. Eso es como menos, sospechoso. Yo creo que si fuera todo hecho segun las reglas del concurso, no se habria negado a revelar nada.

En esa supuesta carta de explicacion es muy ambiguo: tecnicas de copperfield, Anneman,etc..
seguro que en algunos de sus efectos requieren complices (que esta prohibido en el FISM).

Para mi no tiene mucha disculpa. Si no hubiera hecho trampa no le habrian expulsado.

Yo no estube alli, pero su actitud lo muestra como culpable.

----------

